# Rechtschreibfehler



## Deadlikemee (3. April 2011)

Hallo!!!

Da ich immer  öffters in vielen foren das erlebe das  manche  gerne die rechtschreibfehler manche ausbessern  daschte ich mir  ich mache ein spiel daraus!!!

Die regeln sind  einfach:

Flames werden nicht geduldet!!!!!!
Man darf noch so blödsiniges  und witziges rein schreiben was man will!!!
Jeder darf den beitrag  des ander editieren !!! Vorausgestzt  er bleibt dabei umgäglich/ höflich!!!
Am ende des editierten beitrages kann jeder  die  rechtschreibfehler mittels ( Z.B.  7 Fehler gefunden) eintragen!!! 
Die fehler Dürfen aber  nicht  Preis gegeben werden  nur  die  anzahl der fehler  die man gefunden  damit  sich auch andere  daran ran machen können und  aktiev fehler  suchen zu können!!

So ich hoffe das ihr gefalen an den spiel feindet und wünsche  euch viel spass!!!

Mfg Deadlikemee


----------



## ego1899 (3. April 2011)

Hast du die Fehler absichtlich eingebaut um das Spiel anhand deines Beitrags zu demonstrieren?  ^^
Muss ich das etwa auch tun? Zählt auch die Grammatik?

Dann scheuen wir mal. Mehrere Fehler pro Wort zähle ich als einen einzigen Fehler.




Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Da ich immer  öffters in vielen foren das erlebe das  manche  gerne die rechtschreibfehler manche ausbessern  daschte ich mir  ich mache ein spiel daraus!!!
> 
> ...



Hab 34 gefunden. Abhängig davon was man jetzt als Fehler sieht und was nicht. Ich hoffe du wolltest auch so viele einbauen


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

alsoh ich zele jeden Velär ägal ob merere oda wenigär pro word



ego1899 schrieb:


> Hast du die Fehler absichtlich eingebaut um das Spiel anhand deines Beitrags zu demonstrieren?  ^^
> Muss ich das etwa auch tun? Zählt auch die Grammatik?
> 
> Dann scheuen wir mal. Mehrere Fehler pro Wort zähle ich als einen einzigen Fehler.
> Hab 34 gefunden. Abhängig davon was man jetzt als Fehler sieht und was nicht. Ich hoffe du wolltest auch so viele einbauen




hab Nur 1 gefunten


----------



## Deadlikemee (3. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hast du die Fehler absichtlich eingebaut um das Spiel anhand deines Beitrags zu demonstrieren?  ^^
> Muss ich das etwa auch tun? Zählt auch die Grammatik?
> 
> Dann scheuen wir mal. Mehrere Fehler pro Wort zähle ich als einen einzigen Fehler.
> ...




Ja so ist es!!!


----------



## Ellesmere (3. April 2011)

Ähmm, wie gehts denn jetzt weider? Im Post vor mir, war jetzt nur 1 ein Fäler?! Und dann auch nur ein Satzeichenfehler.


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

also du hasd 3 Feler das isd doc hrecht ortentlich.


----------



## ego1899 (5. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> alsoh ich zele jeden Velär ägal ob merere oda wenigär pro word
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe der is gut ne? ^^


----------

